# Frankincense Blends



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 21, 2019)

SOURCE: http://www.soap-making-resource.com

The bright scent of sweet orange essential oil combined with the earthy and woodsy frankincense base-notes creates a simple yet unique aroma.
Orange, sweet EO    5 parts
Frankincense EO    3 parts

A zesty, spicy and mildly fruity aroma, mellowed out perfectly by the unique frankincense essential oil back-notes.  A highly energizing aromatic blend.
Frankincense EO    4 parts
Lemon 5x EO    3 parts
Black pepper EO    1 part

Fruity and tart aroma with bright peppermint top-notes.
Frankincense EO    6 parts
Bergamot EO    4 parts
Grapefruit EO    4 parts
Peppermint EO    1 part

This blend is incredibly warm, pleasant and calming.  A beautiful bouquet, perfect for a cold winter's day.
Frankincense EO    2 parts
Cardamom EO    1 part

If you thought the previous essential oil blend had incredible olfactory warmth, try adding coffee essential oil to the mix. 
Coffee EO    2 parts
Frankincense EO    2 part
Cardamom EO    1 part

This is truly an uplifting and invigorating essential oil blend.  An incredible mood-improver!
Frankincense EO    5 parts
Grapefruit EO    4 parts
Lime EO    4 parts

 If you appreciate rich, earthy and exotic scents, this potent aroma combination is incredibly satisfying. Start with  a rate of 1/4 ounce per pound of soap during a light to medium trace and then adjust from there depending on your preference for your finished product's aroma intensity.
Frankincense EO    3 parts
Patchouli (premium) EO    2 parts
Ylang ylang III EO    1 part


----------



## Megan (Nov 21, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> If you thought the previous essential oil blend had incredible olfactory warmth, try adding coffee essential oil to the mix.
> Coffee EO 2 parts
> Frankincense EO 2 part
> Cardamom EO 1 part



This. Sounds. Heavenly


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 21, 2019)

I love frankincense, these all sound lovely! Especially the one with patchouli and ylang ylang, mmm. Maybe someday, if I can ever afford real frankincense EO...


----------



## sirtim100 (Nov 21, 2019)

Oh dear, now I must, must, must buy cardamon, lime, black pepper, coffee...

Will this never end? And the worst thing is that Amazon don't even recognise me as one of their most loyal clients on the Iberian Peninsula, the swines.

Many thanks for the suggestions, Zany. Good ideas for the next project. The only thing is I'm running out of storage space.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 21, 2019)

sirtim100 said:


> The only thing is I'm running out of storage space.


Someone (who shall remain anonymous) suggested building an outhouse out of soap bricks.


----------



## lsg (Nov 22, 2019)

Here is one my son likes  1 part frankincense, 1 part patchouli, 1 part myrrh, 3 parts sandalwood.  I use a good sandalwood FO and EO's for the others.


----------



## sirtim100 (Nov 22, 2019)

lsg said:


> Here is one my son likes  1 part frankincense, 1 part patchouli, 1 part myrrh, 3 parts sandalwood.  I use a good sandalwood FO and EO's for the others.



That blend sounds very nice. Where do you get the sandalwood FO from? The last one I bought bore some resemblance to the bathroom cleaning fluids they use in nasty discotheques.


----------



## lsg (Nov 22, 2019)

I get mine from Wholesale Supplies Plus.  Be sure to read the reviews that are listed with each FO, to see which one seems right for you.


----------



## Dawni (Nov 24, 2019)

sirtim100 said:


> discotheques.


Haven't heard that word in this part of the world in ages lol

And ewwwww

Now off to check if my supplier has a good frankincense..


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 26, 2019)

@Isg - Good to know that WSP's sandalwood FO is an accurate one! I adore sandalwood but can't afford the real thing.


----------

